# Your body is so hot it is making me crazy



## nickel (Jun 9, 2008)

...The language guide produced by cleaning products company Henkel for Euro 2008 at first sight seems similarly confused.

The novelty —and it may be thought to be a thin one— is that the guide is in German, English, and the Viennese dialect, which may have, up until now, escaped some scrutiny.

The guide is not without its usefulness. But it lurches away from reality in a startling way. Who needs to know how to ask for a "sugared sliced pancake with plum compote"?

Who asks: "Show me your beer belly"?

Who chats people up with the phrase: "Your body is so hot it is making me crazy"? (Single people, presumably).

I ask Henkel's Viennese PR man, Michael Sgiarovello, about the chances of the average Austrian uttering the line, maybe whilst wearing lederhosen and drinking a foaming tankard of ale, "Your body is so hot it drives me crazy!"

"Yes, it could happen," he says, laughing. "We are a very passionate nation!"

And what about the pancake with the plum compote - is it popular with the fans of Rapid Vienna?

"No," Mr Sgiaravello admits. "Maybe it's part of the programme for the women who accompany the football fans."

The ones with the hot bodies, presumably...

Από τη σελίδα του Μπι-Μπι-Σι:
Football fever sits oddly with Vienna


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 10, 2008)

nickel said:


> "Show me your beer belly"?



My dream of a lifetime!


----------

